# Ah they grow up so fast!



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes I know they're not show quality or even future breeders,but they are my first brood and happy and healthy


























I'm getting sad, I'm going to have to choose which ones are going to the pet shop


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! I say keep them all


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That mom mousie has a really pointy face!

Why do you have to get rid of them?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They are so precious!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,Congrats on a nice litter, lovely healthy sheen on the babes coats.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

they look great


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Aww, they are so cute.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm curious how you can tell at that age that they are not possible keepers for future breeding? I'm not second guessing you I really want to learn


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Generally, you'd want to choose the biggest babies that have the color or markings closest to what you're breeding towards. Most breeders also choose for ears free of creases, placed wide on the head and the strongest, longest tails. By the time a mousie is two weeks old, those things are pretty obvious. Very experienced breeders can tell the quality of the babies even in the first week of life, and if they are breeding from a known line that breeds true, there's no wondering about the colors.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you! That helps a lot


----------

